# Will AT&T iPad Work in Jamaica?



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd like to take my ATT iPad Mini to Jamaica this summer. Will I be able to use my cellular data? I have a pre-pay plan. Will I be able to do Face Time?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Your AT&T SIM will not work in Jamaica.  However, all iPads are unlocked, so you could purchase a prepaid SIM from a Jamaican carrier that uses GPRS (Edge), HSPA (GSM 3G), or LTE, and be able to use it that way.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------

